# Welp, I'm gonna cry



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Went to get my bow out to shoot today. Looked high and low, couldn't find it. Wife asked what I was looking for. Told her I couldn't find my bow. Her reply made me sick to my stomach. "It wasn't in that bow case we through away was it?" :shock: @*($&^@%*(&%$&!!!!! Used the words the Marine Corps. taught me for such a situation. That was an expensive oops. Had taken the bow out of the old case and apparently put it back without thinking about it, then chucked it in the trash. Good bye..... Figured you guys would understand my pain and sorrow.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh man that sucks!!!:sad:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have nightmare like that sometimes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No freaking way!


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

And that's why you never throw anything away


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Worst nightmare ever. My bro in law knows some of the guys at the dump he's gonna ask if they've come across anything. Not holding my breath. Even if they found it I'm sure its busted into pieces.  Don't have the money to replace it so guess I'll sit this season out. Atleast I'm dedicated for deer so I'll atleast get out on the others. Wonder if they're still selling spike tags


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh crap that is terrible. I feel for you. Looks like i might take a gander to the dump


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

SOB! That really sucks.:sad: I wish I had an extra bow to lend you.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

are you right handed or left?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

It was right handed. I'm right handed. You have a buddy at the dump with good news :shock:  ... I wish...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

no but I have a bow that you can use.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Man, I REALLY appreciate it, but I don't need to impose on you because of my own stupidity.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

give me a day or two but I think I can help you out.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a nova with all the bare necessities on it minus a quiver or decent arrows. Everything else is there including sight rest release and keep. You are more than welcome to use it. I do not bow hunt and my wife is no longer able to pull her bow because of her cancer. I won't be using it anytime the rest of this year. All you need is arrows and broad heads. Its already sighted in pretty well. Let me know. A lot of people have stepped up to help us through this and its time I start paying it forward. I live in Clinton.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I can also take it to work with me in SLC by the refineries if need be.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks gents, I do greatly appreciate it. I'm still wallowing in my own pity.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My bow has been dying to get out and kill something again as well. I won't be using it this year either so if you are around in Davis County I have a dozen arrows as well. As long as you have a trigger release you could take it to Wild Arrow across the free way and get it sighted in the way you want it and you should be good to go. It has the 60% let off so hopefully you are not hunting out of State.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

You can borrow my 09 Bear Lights Out, release, arrows, broadheads, everything. 28" draw, but I have the modules to adjust it and inch either way.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I would cry, too.


----------



## skeptic (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks like you have plenty of offers, I am in Sandy and also have an extra bow, its a PSE and you are welcome to use it


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive got one you could borrow as well, let one of us know.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^this
If you are hunting with it you got like 1 1/2 weeks to sight it in.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been there........
I had the cam come out of my bow and blow up the bow 3 years ago, 2 weeks before the hunt. Ended up with a black eye and a mouse on my forehead, and a bruise on my forearm. Glad I had my glasses on or it could have been ugly. 

If you were left handed I could help out..............
Good Luck !!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

This forum is awesome! Way to go guys! Hopefully you take one of these guys up on borrowing a bow then make sure to post the pics of your kill!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ t-h-i-s! ^^


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks gents, you guys are all phenomenal. I really hate to borrow things, especially when I can't keep from throwing my own crap away. You guys always stand up when folks are in need, especially for me over the last couple of years. I really do appreciate it. I'll let ya know what I come up with.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

And this thread is why we all put up with each other's idiosyncrasies and quirks. Outstanding bunch of folks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Welp, now I think we're all gonna cry!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Outstanding bunch of guys!!! 8)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I do have a PSE Brute X that can be used for the archery portion of the hunt but we will need it back for hunting the extended once archery season shuts down. PM me if you want to meet up.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

When I read the OP I thought.....oh CRAP... and thought about my spare bow to offer, then reading the rest of the posts you have a lot of great offers, great bunch of guys on this site, one of the reasons I am still here.

I will also offer my spare bow, it is a Martin Altitude if you like short bows.


----------

